# North Georgia High School Bass Fishing Open - Nov 9th - Lanier



## turkeymerck (Oct 2, 2013)

2013 North Georgia High School Bass Fishing Open
November 9th, 2013 
Gainesville, GA
Lake Lanier - Laurel Park 
Hosted by the East Hall Anglers Club 

HIGH SCHOOL STUDENTS ONLY! 

2 student anglers (male or female) and 1 adult boat driver

$60 per boat

Cash and Prizes for top teams

"BIG FISH" cash and prizes

Registration: Oct 1st thru Nov 9th
morning of tx registration starts at 5am

contact Coach Merck @ kevin.merck@hallco.org for more info

Registration Packet must be completed and signed by competitors and boat captain 

Prizes provided by these great sponsors: 
The Outdoor Depot, Skitts Mountain Outdoors, Sworming Hornet Lures, Trixster Custom Baits, Buckeye Lures, Tim Farley Pro X Series Swimbaits, Foxhole Guns & Archery, Under Armour

check us out on Facebook: East Hall High Anglers Club


----------



## bsanders (Oct 2, 2013)

this is awesome!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 8, 2013)

I've had some interest from middle school anglers, so we are welcoming any student from the 6th grade and up. However, we will NOT have seperate middle school and high school divisions. That may be an option down the road but as for right now, any middle schoolers wishing to compete in the tx will fish against and alongside the high schoolers. 

We are looking forward to a great turn out. Hopefully, we can grow some awareness in the North GA area regarding the opportunities available for student anglers and competitive bass fishing.


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 8, 2013)

Just added Hammonds Fishing Center, Oakwood Bait & Tackle and Zoom to the list of prize sponsors for the tournament. Thanks Tim, Larry and Eddie!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 8, 2013)

First 20 boats will receive a goodie bag from Wackem Crazy Baits! This bag will consist of select baits from Wackem that are proven favorites on Lanier. Get there early...registration begins at 5am.

Thanks Philip for all the help and support!


----------



## samthefisher8 (Oct 12, 2013)

doing this tourney!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 14, 2013)

Good deal samthefisher...looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Rocker0811 (Oct 14, 2013)

If you have two anglers that need a boat, I will volunteer my time and ride

Pm me if needed, I'll hit ya up on fb as well


----------



## Icepetes08 (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking forward to coming out. Just sent you an Email. Samthefisher8 and I are ready to go.


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the offer Rocker...hopefully someone will take you up on that offer!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally figured out how to post a pic from my phone...


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 17, 2013)

If students don't have a partner...students may fish alone with their boat driver. Single student teams will only pay $30 for the entry fee...$60 for two student teams.


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 17, 2013)

Just to clarify...

BOAT CAPTAIN RULES

During competition, boat captains MAY:
- coach
- give advice
- verbally explain techniques
- assist in the measuring of fish
- assist in culling of fish

During competition, boat captains MAY NOT:
- fish
- teach by example
- tie knots
- land fish with or without a net
- run the trolling motor

Boat Captains must be 18 yrs or older and NOT in high school.

Only boat captains are allowed to operate the outboard motor.

All rules apply if only a single student angler is competing or if the boat consists of two student anglers.


----------



## Rocker0811 (Oct 25, 2013)

We may have another team!!!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 28, 2013)

Good deal!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 28, 2013)

If anyone else is interested in volunteering their time as a boat driver for some high school or middle school students during our tournament, please contact me at kevin.merck@hallco.org.

If anyone is interested in helping out during the tournament (boat checks, weigh-in, etc) please let me know!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 28, 2013)

Update from Hammond's Fishing:

Any high/middle school student that visits Hammond's Fishing Center on Friday, November 8th (the day before the tournament) will receive a pro staff discount on anything bought that day.

Simply tell them that you are fishing the North Georgia High School Bass Fishing Open to receive the discount. 

A HUGE thanks to Tim for all the help!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 28, 2013)

Update from Wackem Crazy Baits:

The first 25 boats that show up on tournament morning will receive a goodie bag from Wackem Crazy Baits. For two-student teams, each angler will receive his/her own goodie bag full of Wackem lures specific to Lake Lanier. 

A HUGE thanks to Philip for all the help!


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 30, 2013)

Update from Holiday Inn Gainesville - Lanier Centre:

They have boat hook-ups. 

We at Lanier Centre are very excited to host participants in the North Georgia High School Bass Fishing Open on November 9.  Rooms are held at a special rate of $81 for a standard single king bedroom or $85 for a standard room with two queen beds.  Guests can take advantage of the special rate by phoning the hotel at 800 HOLIDAY or locally at 770-531-0907 and mention that they are part of the North Georgia High school Bass Fishing Open.  Reservations can be made online at www.holidayinn.com/laniercentre and using the group code “EHS”.

A HUGE thanks to Beth for all the help!


----------



## samthefisher8 (Oct 31, 2013)

All these discounts and goodie bags are AWESOME! Can't wait for tournament day with icepetes, practicing this Saturday for it!


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 1, 2013)

Sam...our sponsors have been REALLY helpful in making this a great event. Be sure to drop by our sponsors stores and tell them "Thanks"! 

This tournament wouldn't be possible without all their help!


----------



## Jacobpatton (Nov 3, 2013)

I need the registration


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 3, 2013)

Jacob...email me at kevin.merck@hallco.org and I will send it to you. Sending you a text also.


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks to all that have responded and volunteered their time as boat captains to help these high school kids get on the big water!

I (or rather the students) are in need of more boat drivers. I have a club that has 6 teams and no boats or boat drivers...and I'm sure that I will have more calls this week with students needing drivers.

If anyone can find time next Saturday to head up to Lake Lanier we would REALLY appreciate the help!

We will be drawing names for prizes just for the boat captains and I will feed you at the weigh-in!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 3, 2013)

call or email

770.519.4036
kevin.merck@hallco.org


----------



## jbenson4 (Nov 5, 2013)

What time is the weigh in


----------



## BR400 (Nov 6, 2013)

BR200 has been asked by the Franklin County High School Bass Team to be a mentor for their club. He is also going to be their boat captain for this tournament.


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 6, 2013)

weigh-in is at 3.

I just emailed Brad the info...looking forward to meeting the Franklin County team. 

BR400...are you going to drop by? We'd love to have you.


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 6, 2013)

Update from Oakwood Bait & Tackle:

Larry gave us an awesome Lew's Speed Spool/Powell rod combo to give away at the tournament...$150 value! 

A HUGE thanks to Larry for the help!


----------



## BR400 (Nov 6, 2013)

I won't be there Kevin. I have some stuff going on at the house.

Sounds like a great event! It is good to see BR200 working with these young anglers......he was in a youth club for a long time back in high school.


----------



## EClass (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to say Good Luck to IcePetes08 and Samthefisher8. 

I can see how excited you guys are for this.

They have done their lake homework (and school homework), practice fished, researched and are ready. I am 50/50 on whether or not I can make it by weigh in because of a last minute work deal but I am going to try.

Most important, I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 7, 2013)

Good luck to Pete and Sam...and the rest of the guys! Looking forward to Saturday!

Eric...hope you can make it.


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome day on the water! Had 33 boats show up and a lot of fish caught by some great young anglers! 

I'll post up some details, pics and more after I get some much needed sleep!


----------



## Casey81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome tournament Kevin. I had a great day out there. It was great seeing all those kids with a genuine love of fishing.


----------



## Jacobpatton (Nov 10, 2013)

I just want to say this tournament was well ran and these guys know how to hold a tournament! Everything was more then perfect and well organized!


----------



## turkeymerck (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words Jacob...we had a lot of help and advice beforehand...and a lot of help and advice during!

Thank the Lord everything ran smoothly and we had a lot of folks show up!


----------

